# propane prices!



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

im with northwest energy. contracted in until october 2012. Lady tells me my pricing contract ran out in april but my contract with them is till next year? what the f! she said, "ya u said you only wanted to pay $1.89 a gallon for one year instead of the 2 years your whole contract lasts. now we have to charge you $2.89 a gollon". :rant::rant:That doesnt make sense why would i "want to" pay more??!!! this is why i switched last year these companies seem to always go bad once your in a contract. 
What everyone else paying and what company?


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I got quotes last week @ 2.19 from two different companies.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

munising at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com we pay 2.39 and we own our own tank.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Got a letter from Ferrellgas that contained a contract agreement for our cottage. We are on the keep full program and the contract was for 433 gallons and the price was $2.54 a gallon and they also want me to pay a enrollment fee of $49.99. In the past 6 years that we have owned the cottage the price of propane has gone up $1.00 a gallon.
We keep the cottage open in the winter because we like to snowmobile I just turn the thermostat down to 48 so nothing freezes but with the cost of propane and the cost of gas to get there and back and also for the sleds I might start thinking about closing it down for the winter.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Will call customers always pay more, even if they own their tank.

I have tenants in one house that didn't listen to me about locking in this summer. Now they are in a jam and with the guage at less than 10%, they had better figure things out pretty quickly or else they will need to be adding a pressure check on top of a minimum delivery of 200 gallons.


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

Are you sure you heard correctly? Or maybe someone wasn't honest with you up front! I just got a tank from Crystal Flash on a 2 year contract. $1.99 for first fill, then $2.39 until April, then after April, whatever the new rate is then. The first person I spoke with absolutely did say it was $1.99 for 2 years. Lucky I confirmed the price with the second person I spoke with or I'd be po'd like you!


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

this is why i use a pellet stove for heat..


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

scammers!!!! After i had a angry phone call with them the mangaer called me back and dropped the price from $2.89 a gallon to $2.39 a gallon and then gave me a coupon that fully covered the new price contract fee. Its amazing how they can just drop it like that. I feel bad for the people who just pay it and dont stand up for themselves!


----------



## machina (Nov 30, 2011)

I am really surprised to see prices quoted by the different members, I am in dilemma how can be the prices of the propane differ for each person; this is really a mind blowing issue. Really these companies are taking adverse advantage of the ignorance of the consumers, which should not be done in any circumstance. There should be single price so that consumer can stick to the single company upon which they have contracted.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't be surprised to see LP go up, since Nov and Dec so far have been warmer than predicted and warmer than last year at this time. Alot less heat degree days means less LP used and the distributers that already have locked in investments based on futures and usage/weather studies will try to make it up anyway they can. Govt regs and hedgers have made their ability to distribute a fuel source cheaper or at a more predictable or fixed rate impossible. Unfortunately they have to resort to bad business practices and customer service in order to stay in business. 1 thing you don't want to have happen is 1 big company buy out the rest and put the little guys out, then they will really hit you, just like what happened to concrete. And it is happening with LP, especially in NLP. I am sure some of you have 1st hand experience with that.


----------

